# Underbed Enclosure Tips



## Redman (Mar 17, 2012)

I need some tips in constructing an underbed enclosure


----------



## james.w (Mar 17, 2012)

What do you want to know? You just build a box the same dimensions as your mattress.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Mar 17, 2012)

Throw a little extra support in the center too, and make it to where it slides open in the front or you can pull it open, I highly recommend sliding doors I have both and the sliding doors are soooo much better lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.thetegu.com/showthread.php?9093-Underbed-Enclosure-By-James-B!
I didn't build it but this enclosure came with Rango


----------



## Redman (Mar 18, 2012)

Well if there are any members that constructing an underbed enclosure do you have any pointers for a rookie cage builder? and how much support should i use?


----------



## james.w (Mar 18, 2012)

What size bed are you putting it under? Use 2*4s and 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Redman (Mar 18, 2012)

james.w said:


> What size bed are you putting it under? Use 2*4s and 3/4" plywood.



A full bed so about 6.5 feet by 4.5 feet


----------



## james.w (Mar 18, 2012)

I would put 2 supports in the middle part of the cage.


----------

